# LGD suggestions



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

We have a south african boerboel that is 9 months old but basically just a family pet as we did not leave her with the livestock at a young age. We are considering getting another dog to stay outside with the animals to keep the coyotes away and are looking for recommendations. what do you guys recommend. currently considering Great Pyrenees sense we heard theyre great or possibly something a bit smaller (& cheaper to feed raw, lol) like a german shepard. What do you guys think?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is a good link for you to gain some info on the subject.
http://www.lgdnevada.com/For_Novice_LGD_Owners.html

I will advise you to not simply ask for a recommended breed, then go out and buy one. I would advise that first you spend some time understanding the real purpose of a LGD. Determine if it is really needed in your situation? Determine if you have the proper fences and facilities to safely keep and LGD? Especially on very small acreages, there are many times much better alternatives, such as electric fences etc. 
I like Anatolian's. I also like some things about Pyrenees, but in all honestly neither one is right for every situation. 

I do not mean to sound critical, but since you are considering a Pyrenees or a German Shepard for the same job, which are opposite ends of the spectrum as far as temperament and abilities, I am assuming you have not done much research on the different LGD breeds or LGD's in particular. Please take your time and do a lot of research into the actual breeds themselves before you make this decision. It will save you a lot of wasted money and frustration in the long run. Hopefully the site above will help to give you a starting place. I have no affiliation with the site, I have just found ot to be good information.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Belle. I'm new to LGDs as well. I will contribute one thing, though. From what I am told, and what I've read, Great Pyrenees eat a lot less than you'd think for their size. Low metabolism. Maybe some of the experts here can confirm.

Does your boerboel consider the stock as part of your territory? Are they close to your home? Do you have hotwire, good fencing? These are some questions I think the regulars here will ask.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You got some good information from Muleman in his post above. Since you mentioned both a German Shepherd as well as a Pyrenees for the same job of an LGD, it is obvious you don't understand what LGDs actually do, i.e. what propensities a dog needs in order to be considered a livestock guardian dog. (That Pyrenees would guard well; whereas, the GS has a strong prey drive and would need training for the job.)

Even after understanding what an LGD's character needs to be, you still need to understand something about the different breeds of LGDs in that some of them do not do well on small acreage, while others do very well. 

Then once you have an understanding of the different breeds, you need to understand what your position with that dog would need to be; and this means a very personal inventory of your own character and what type of energy you would bring to the training of that dog. (Even a good LGD can be ruined by a trainer with only good intentions rather than knowledge of how to interact with that specific dog.)


----------



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks guys i appreciate the advise. I apologize, didnt mean underestimate your art or to offend by asking such a newbie question. I realize that these are very different breeds. we have a family member who keeps great Pyrenees but have not had hands on experience with GS. we had just heard of them being used successfully as LGDs which is why we asked. We did oddles of research before we purchased our boerboel on her breed, temperament, and specifically chose her because we felt she would fit in well on our little farm. While as we had some problems with muts in the past, we wanted to chose carefully this time. We have had to be firm with her and pursue her training diligently sense she is such a large and dominate type breed but we are really happy with our choice. The only thing is that she has been trained as a family pet only and not as a livestock companion. maybe we should only be looking at another boerboel sense that is the breed we have most experience with. 

motdaugrnds, you act like acquiring a LGD should be a last resort. is this how you feel? if so, why is that? I have heard that most fences are powerless against some predators and id rather not waist the time and energy if I will have to resort to a LGD anyways. 

muleman- thank you, i will definitely check out your link. we are definitely not the type of people to run out and buy a dog without doing ample research, I apologize that you were caught at the beginning of it. I truly did not mean to offend anyone. was just looking for a starting point to investigate my options.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Belle,
I think I can speak for myself and having visited with motdaugrnds on here before I can also say I do not think she was offended either. It is just so important that you make a informed decision on this. I have seen similar conversations here before and the truth is for most small farm situations your money is better spent on good fencing rather than a dog. Another way to look at it is, if you do not have good fences you will not be able to keep your livestock or your dog in, which you need to do both. Once you establish good fences, you may find a dog not needed. The fence may be enough. A web wire fence with a simple hot wire run along the outside will deter most predators. On a large property this is not feasible, but on a small property it can be done with relatively little expense.

I have an LGD (actually 2 now) before I bought my first I spent a great deal of money on a good perimeter fence, both physical and electric. In my opinion, in most cases of small farms, of just a few acres, a LGD is more of another livestock animal to enjoy rather than a true need to protect the animals. Do not get me wrong they can be enjoyable and they can protect livestock. The other end to that is they can be an added frustration in some cases and create issues with neighbors and injure and kill you own livestock (especially poultry) if you are not really prepared to deal with them, before you bring them home. 

I am not trying to discourage you. I just am saying to be honest about your needs. Be honest about your fencing. Then be honest about your motivation for a LGD. make priorities. First priority physical perimeter fence. Second, electrical fence. Third LGD. That is my opinion anyway, based on my experience.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Belle,
I just thought I would add in one more thing to consider. The time to a finished product. I bought my first LGD as a pup (3 months old or so). She lived with a pig for about 3 months. Just her and the pig, very little human contact. Then she was let out and free to roam the property. She spend a few months seemingly with little interest in the pigs. She was always supervised around the chickens for several months also. I would expect she was over 1 year old, before I considered she could watch out for her self without the need for so much supervision. Now she is establishing a routine of being with the animals at night and getting a routine of sorts down. I expect it will be another 1 or 2 years before I would consider her finished, and a reliable guardian. 

The point to the above is to understand the time involved, before you will really see any benefit. Others can chime in if they like, but I truly believe it is a minimum of over 1 year before you will see a noticeable benefit and probably more like 2 or 3 years before you can honestly be confident you have a finished dog capable of a full time guard job, actually providing protection for your animals.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love my Maremma's!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

BelleWithBoots, I definately do not believe "...acquiring an LGD should be a last resort..." My post above was simply meant to provide some information I personally gleaned from the training of my Bulgarian Karakachan. (Valentina is still in her adolescents stage and I'm still needing to stay on top of what she does while making sure the way I do so does not dampen her confidence in herself. There is a *fine *line between expecting obedience and maintaining your alpha position while respecting her ability to think for herself!)

Belle, that URL Muleman offers has much information any LGD owner could make use of. For your situation, I encourage you to definately read the "Your Own 'Dog Comfort Zone'" carefully (as well as the article she quotes). These types of dogs are not "trained" like most dogs, i.e. simply obedience training is just not what these breeds need; and correcting an LGD for something it "thinks" is important to do the job it "thinks" is his/hers can put a real damper on that LGD's confidence and, thus, hender its ability to do the job you actually need it to do.

I truly am not trying to discourage you either. Guess I'm pretty much identifying with the dog and am well aware of how many LGDs are "rehomed", something that, in all probability, would not occur had the trainer been more knowledgeable of the breed's needs.


----------



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks. we have woven wire fences but no hotwire yet. I will be sure to do some a lot more research before we acquire one to be sure that we know exactly how to train it to do its job. 
muleman that time frame is very insitefull as well. actually makes me want to get one started sooner rather than later while we have more time and less need of one than we probably will when we move to a larger property in a few years. but again, I will start some hardcore reading. ;-)


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Where do you live and what kinds of critters do you have?

Have you owned a Boerboel before (post some pics please!)


----------



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

we are in west ga and we have chickens and goats right now. soon to get pigs, cornish hens and rabbits  This is our first boerboel as they are kinda pricey. we dreamed for a while first until hubby got a moving bonus and splurged  ill try to post some pics


----------



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

This is khaleesi or khali for short


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## BelleWithBoots (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks, we love her!


----------

